# Danish: maniernes



## Meler

Hi!

I need to know what means Manieres and if it's possible to use it as a name.

Thank you!!


----------



## oskhen

Meler said:


> Hi!
> 
> I need to know what means Manieres and if it's possible to use it as a name.
> 
> Thank you!!


 
Can you give language and context? Immediately it seems strange. Are sure that's how it's written?


----------



## simdal

Strange to me aswell. _Maybe_ it's some Danish or Swedish word I don't recall..

And when it comes to using it as a name it sounds even more strange. I'm not even sure how to pronounce it in proper Norwegian..

The closest I get is the word "_Mannerer_" which literally translates into "Manners"


----------



## Meler

It's Danish (I think).


----------



## Meler

Sorry, the word it's not "manieres" it's "*maniernes*".

Thank you!!


----------



## madshov

In Danish "manierne" is the pluralis definitive form of the English word "mania", so "maniernes" means "the manias". It must be almost the same in Swedish and Norwegian... But I don't know if I would call my kid "the manias"


----------



## simdal

Aha. Now I get it. We also have that word in Norwegian. Except that it's simply called "_Mani_" and in plural that would be "_Maniene_"


----------



## Meler

Thank you very much!!


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

madshov said:


> In Danish "manierne" is the pluralis definitive form of the English word "mania", so "maniernes" means "the manias". It must be almost the same in Swedish and Norwegian... But I don't know if I would call my kid "the manias"


If maniernes is the possesive form in plural, it should be the manias' but since inanimate abstract objects are less likely to "possess" things in English, one would more likely say of the manias.

/Wilma


----------



## Meler

Hi!

Thank you very much!

I wanted to know what do you want to say "possess" and not possess?


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

Meler said:


> Hi!
> 
> Thank you very much!
> 
> I wanted to know what do you want to say "possess" and not possess?


I put possess in quotation marks because it sounded unnatural for objects to possess something using the normal possessive suffix ('s), you would normally make a construction using of: The house's roof  The roof of the house 

/Wilma


----------

